# Vg



## Alan snyders (16/10/15)

Good day fee low vapours..
I want to cut down the nicotine level in some of my liquids..
Thought I would get some vegetable glycerine and do it ..

But unfortunately I dnt know what I looks like 

This is what I found ..am I way off with these ones 




Why I am not sure because it only says glycerine and not vegetable glycerine (sorry if I am being a total noob)


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Good day fee low vapours..
> I want to cut down the nicotine level in some of my liquids..
> Thought I would get some vegetable glycerine and do it ..
> 
> ...


Glycerin is fine, they are hardly ever marked as vegetable glycerin. I see the bigger one has B.P. on the label, that's perfect.


----------



## Puff Daddy (16/10/15)

You can go to clicks and got to the baby shelves, there should be a clear bottle that has a pink cap that says glycerin. I used it multiple times to reduce the nicotine levels in my juices and it worked well for me.


----------



## Alan snyders (16/10/15)

Hey thx for the advise ,,would go with puff daddy ,,would rather use something another user has used ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (16/10/15)

Glycerin BP is pharmaceutical grade using animal bones etc where as Vegetable is well.... made with plants I guess.

I've used both and both work fine


----------



## ET (16/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey thx for the advise ,,would go with puff daddy ,,would rather use something another user has used ..



Dude, whatever glycerine you buy, as long as it has BP or USP on the label then it's all good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/10/15)

The BP Glycerin in the left hand shot should do the trick.
Stay away from the Hydrogen Peroxide & Castor Oil though 

Most guys just use the Dolly Varden brand that can be found at most Spar outlets. Dischem also stock these.
The bottles look like below and it's priced between R25 - R30 for 250ml at most places :

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alan snyders (16/10/15)

Thx I got it by clicks,,now for the last question ..I just use it as is right ?no special prep?


----------



## method1 (16/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx I got it by clicks,,now for the last question ..I just use it as is right ?no special prep?



No special preparation required other than some incantations and a bit of light chanting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alan snyders (16/10/15)

Lol ,,wish me luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Lol ,,wish me luck


Good luck


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/10/15)

Good luck - You'll need it if you confuse your glycerin with you peroxide  I suppose you will not notice the difference - you'll be to dead to care


----------

